# Replacement HDD Cage for SS TJ09



## Duffman (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a new HD cage?  I seem to have misplaced one.  I have two shiny new HD's but can't put them in!!  Help!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Sep 2, 2009)

I would just post a want to buy ad in the for sale section here and in a couple of other forums.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 2, 2009)

have you tried contacting silverstone directly?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you don't absolutely need the factory HDD cage, try something like this

http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-h...-p-415.html?osCsid=4scgue43qm1b84fro7rtoo8dj4


----------



## Duffman (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!  I actually managed to find it in a box in my attic...

Rockin a RAID 10 now!

Cloned my drive for the first time too.  That was quite a learning experience.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 2, 2009)

in the future Silverstone is very good about replacement parts, just contact them.


----------



## Duffman (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I'm just glad i found it.  Ended up in a totally random box when I moved.

BTW, your Avatar fits.  The mad modder!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 2, 2009)

lol, thanks h3llb3nd4 made it for me...

I had to get a 24pin power cable from them before, I called them and they sent me a new cable the same day for $8. Its rare that a big company actually helps like that (usually you have to send a bunch of emails and go through many people before yuo gt a good response)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a SS tj09,i would have sent you my spare cage if you'd needed it,i wont use more than 3 drives i dont think.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, thanks h3llb3nd4 made it for me...
> 
> I had to get a 24pin power cable from them before, I called them and they sent me a new cable the same day for $8. Its rare that a big company actually helps like that (usually you have to send a bunch of emails and go through many people before yuo gt a good response)



was that for the silverstone psu i bought from you?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 2, 2009)

yep..


----------

